# LYFT has Aggressively Backed off on Helping Drivers With Cancel Fees



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Two recent incidents, with 2 customer support supervisors, who have indicated to me (or rather let slip as our conversation went in circles) that LYFT HQ is severely back off issuing cancel fees or bonusing out issues with the app, or any unusually quirky things that happen on the road (I'm not sure about the car seat thing...yet).

This probably has to do with the upcoming IPO.

Typically when I have had issues in the past, I call in, and they just bonus me out the $5. 
I had thought I had mastered the art of doing so, and was very efficient. 
NOT SO.
The last couple calls were listened to patiently by the support people, and then sent up the ladder to what they call "HQ", but were rejected at that level, and I left long support calls empty handed. Even multiple calls to multiple reps (I know, how much time do I want to waste for $5? I'm nothing if not persistent) have resulted in only stonewalling and robotically reading back the policy. They acknowledge my feedback that I am be treated unfairly, but no dice.

Very frustrating.
I'm sure there are many out there that are chuckling to themselves, "I knew that all along."


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Two recent incidents, with 2 customer support supervisors, who have indicated to me (or rather let slip as our conversation went in circles) that LYFT HQ is severely back off issuing cancel fees or bonusing out issues with the app, or any unusually quirky things that happen on the road (I'm not sure about the car seat thing...yet).
> 
> This probably has to do with the upcoming IPO.
> 
> ...


Reads like Lyft is confirming their mission
To
serve, protect and keep happy their passenger clients

While Drivers
Are to be considered? disposable ?nonemployees ?easily replaceable from a never ending supply of low skill workers


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Shuffle a few Shared rides. That's really all they're good for at this point.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

They'll get theirs in the end.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

They sure will 
$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The way Lyft works you have to be within a close proximity when you tap arrive in order to get the cancellation fee.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The way Lyft works you have to be within a close proximity when you tap arrive in order to get the cancellation fee.


This is not particularly relevant to the conversation, but I can see LYFT's support team using some aspect of this to not give Drivers the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The way Lyft works you have to be within a close proximity when you tap arrive in order to get the cancellation fee.


Doesn't work that way for me. I get the cancel fee automatically if I am driving towards the customer. One time I was only 1 minute into a 7 minute pickup when the customer cancelled and I still got it instantly. The only time I don't get it is when customer cancels and I haven't moved at all. Probably varies by market.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/26/heres-why-youre-getting-all-those-sweet-uber-and-lyft-discounts/
"Lyft could offset the financial impact of the discounts by raising prices for certain types of rides or *reducing the percentage of fares that certain drivers keep and other driver fee reductions) *Last fall, Lyft cut the percentage of fares kept by some Lyft drivers who use rented vehicles."

You'll need to supply an email for this article:

https://www.theinformation.com/articles/lyft-kicks-off-price-war-with-uber-ahead-of-ipos?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/26/heres-why-youre-getting-all-those-sweet-uber-and-lyft-discounts/
> "Lyft could offset the financial impact of the discounts by raising prices for certain types of rides or *reducing the percentage of fares that certain drivers keep and other driver fee reductions) *Last fall, Lyft cut the percentage of fares kept by some Lyft drivers who use rented vehicles."
> 
> You'll need to supply an email for this article:
> ...


can you cut and paste the article here. I'm geoblocked (or paywalled) from reading it.


----------



## Confused23 (Jul 9, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Two recent incidents, with 2 customer support supervisors, who have indicated to me (or rather let slip as our conversation went in circles) that LYFT HQ is severely back off issuing cancel fees or bonusing out issues with the app, or any unusually quirky things that happen on the road (I'm not sure about the car seat thing...yet).
> 
> This probably has to do with the upcoming IPO.
> 
> ...


It sounds like what everybody should start doing if you have underage passengers is just wait out the clock and cancel or get them to cancel the ride instead of depending on Lyft to give you a cancellation fee.

It sucks, but most of the time these kids know what they're doing and they know they're not allowed in a Lyft.

Half the time the say, "Okay, I'll just call another one."


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Confused23 said:


> It sounds like what everybody should start doing if you have underage passengers is just wait out the clock and cancel or get them to cancel the ride instead of depending on Lyft to give you a cancellation fee.
> 
> It sucks, but most of the time these kids know what they're doing and they know they're not allowed in a Lyft.
> 
> Half the time the say, "Okay, I'll just call another one."


Calling the Safety Team (via "Issue with Passenger") seems to still have the level of 'instant empowerment' to issue $5 cancel feels (and hopefully send PAX a nag-email about having a legal car seat with their toddler, or a booster with their child under 8.) In a perfect world, the PAX would get a 'time out' of 1 hour if they violated the car-seat rule, but LYFT is so afraid of losing customers (even ones who use the platform improperly) that they will never do that. And most of the ridehail driver popluation is either a) ignorant of the law, b) criminally negligent, or c) simply an idiot born out of desparation.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> can you cut and paste the article here. I'm geoblocked (or paywalled) from reading it.


Uber and Lyft prepare to go public, both companies are reviving an old and costly tactic to boost market share: discounts.

Lyft, which is likely to be first to hit the public market, sharply ramped up discounts for riders in recent weeks, according to people close to both companies. The discounts covered as many as a third of its trips, according to an estimate gathered by Uber. The plan worked: Lyft's share of the U.S. market, measured by revenue, has risen to around 34% from about 30%, according to Uber's internal estimates. Uber has the rest of the market.

THE TAKEAWAY

• Lyft may tell investors its U.S. market share by rides is near 40%
• Investors may question Lyft's rider discounts to gain market share
• Rider discounts expected to subside after Lyft and Uber go public.
Uber plans to respond with its own discounts, aimed at defending its turf, in the coming weeks, said a person close to Uber.
Both Lyft and Uber have used discounts at different points in their history-sometimes very aggressively-to attract customers. That's often been to the chagrin of investors who have wondered when they would stop subsidizing rides and focus on making a profit.

The new round of discounts suggests that won't happen anytime soon. Lyft, which is initiating the latest price war, may face intense questions from investors about how it can hold onto its market share gains without burning through money.
Lyft lost $668 million in the first nine months of last year, before interest and taxes, The Information has reported. Uber has disclosed that it lost about $1.8 billion last year, before interest, taxes and other charges.

Spokesmen for Uber and Lyft had no comment for this article. Lyft is reported to be kicking off its IPO marketing in the next couple of weeks, suggesting it could go public by April. Lyft hopes to raise between $2 billion and $3 billion in an offering valuing the company at between $20 billion and $25 billion, said one person briefed about the process. Uber, for its part, expects to go public between April and May, raising as much as $10 billion, people briefed on the matter say. Its valuation could surpass $100 billion.

The new round of discounting will worsen the financial performance of both ride-hailing businesses, which had been improving over the past year. But for purposes of IPO marketing, that may be less of a problem, at least for Lyft. When it meets with investors in coming weeks, it will be able to talk up the market share gains. The impact of the discounting, on the other hand, will take months to show up in publicly reported financial statements. And by the time it does, Lyft likely will have gone public.

Uber, in contrast, has to try and regain the market share it has lost by the time of its presentations.
Market share for the two companies in the U.S. has been fairly stable since the first half of 2017, when Lyft gained share during a cascade of controversy engulfing Uber. Since then Uber's share of the market, as measured by trips, has hovered at around 65% and, as measured by revenue, at around 70%. That difference reflects the fact that Uber has more corporate and wealthy American customers who pay more, while Lyft appears to have more cost-conscious customers.

Now, Lyft has been preparing to tell prospective IPO investors its share of the market, by rides, is close to 40%, said a person briefed on the situation. For its IPO roadshow with investors, Lyft is expected to focus on its market share gains. Historically, it has publicly discussed market share on a rides basis as opposed to revenue.

In December Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi told employees that Uber would likely let Lyft spend money for what Uber viewed as small, short-term gains. But Lyft has gotten more aggressive since then. Uber estimates that Lyft's promotions for riders are at an all time high. Uber and Lyft, using a combination of third party tools, have long tracked each other's promotions for riders.

Lyft could offset the financial impact of the discounts by raising prices for certain types of rides or reducing the percentage of fares that certain drivers keep. Last fall, Lyft cut the percentage of fares kept by some Lyft drivers who use rented vehicles.

Both companies are expected to issue conservative estimates of when they plan to be profitable so they can handily beat those estimates. Of course, profitability in the U.S. could be a game of chicken, with Uber waiting for Lyft to back down on rider discounts or driver subsidies before it does the same. The companies already have been working on rider and driver loyalty programs that may lessen the need for typical discounts and subsidies in the future. Being publicly traded likely will pressure the companies to focus on profitability.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

This is good information.
It also explains where they have decided to 'save' money, and that is by further nickel and diming DRIVERS when it comes to 'fixing' issues with cancellation fees and other quirks caused at the front lines, usually at the expense of the driver. Up until a few months ago, a simple phone call, and the Driver Support team would rapidly 'bonus out' the lost $5 here and there due to issues. I have no idea what that was costing them per year, but they have decided to AGRESSSIVELY scale that back.

Drivers lose again.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm kind of surprised Lyft is not keeping a portion of the cancel fee like Uber does.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I'm kind of surprised Lyft is not keeping a portion of the cancel fee like Uber does.


I'm kind of surprised Uber steals a portion of cancel fees, unlike Lyft.


----------



## bandit13 (Mar 31, 2017)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> Uber and Lyft prepare to go public, both companies are reviving an old and costly tactic to boost market share: discounts.
> 
> Lyft, which is likely to be first to hit the public market, sharply ramped up discounts for riders in recent weeks, according to people close to both companies. The discounts covered as many as a third of its trips, according to an estimate gathered by Uber. The plan worked: Lyft's share of the U.S. market, measured by revenue, has risen to around 34% from about 30%, according to Uber's internal estimates. Uber has the rest of the market.
> 
> ...


Wow ! You just joined in Feb. Really impressive analysis. Do you drive for both ? Where in the US ?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Two recent incidents, with 2 customer support supervisors, who have indicated to me (or rather let slip as our conversation went in circles) that LYFT HQ is severely back off issuing cancel fees or bonusing out issues with the app, or any unusually quirky things that happen on the road (I'm not sure about the car seat thing...yet).
> 
> This probably has to do with the upcoming IPO.
> 
> ...


You are correct... They are not handing out $$$ like they used to. They have tightened up since December.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

I've seen it just this week now. I do LOTS of scheduled airport trips on Lyft, nice 25-35 mile runs, and frequent rematches. Policy HAS been that if pax cancels the trip at under 30 minutes to pickup, Lyft pays a $10 cancel fee to driver. It's worked that way for me since I started almost 2 years ago. This week they are playing dumb about it. And the reference to it seems to have disappeared online, though I have a screenshot of it from 2018. Our rate card for AZ still shows a $10 fee for cancelling a sched trip, but I think that now only applies if the ride request is generated, accepted, and I'm driving to the pickup. They no longer care about the under 30 min aspect of the old policy.


----------



## burgerflipper (Jun 23, 2017)

this is not about Lyft "doing us less favors". This is about how Lyft, or the system they designed, fails to pay us cancel fees roughly 50% of the time when we are owed it, and now they are deciding to just STOP FIXING THE PROBLEM on a case by case basis like they used to.

Lyft are jerks, the biggest jerks in the industry.


----------



## GTADriver (Jan 24, 2019)

After 5 calls I have given up on getting a cancellation bonus for cancelling a ride cuz the passengers stunk of weed. I even changed the story to intoxicated passenger and still no dice. Was constantly being sent back and forth from regular support to safety. That was one thing but after my initial call I saw my acceptance rate didn't change. Called back again the rep said he did but still didn't change. Called a 3rd time it changed finally BUT this shit head sends me this in an email

The ride that you called in concerned about is *not* eligible for an exclusion. Therefore, I cannot exclude this canceled ride from your acceptance rating. Every week we do refresh your acceptance rating. Keep in mind that the more rides you take, your overall rating will go up. Here is a link regarding how acceptance ratings works for drivers. https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115013077708-Acceptance-rate

Well guess what asshole it's back at 100%. A big **** you shit head. I knew that 2nd rep didn't do anything. I told him you either did it wrong or you didn't do it at all. He's all like it takes time. Clowns total inconsistent clowns


----------



## burgerflipper (Jun 23, 2017)

GTADriver said:


> After 5 calls I have given up on getting a cancellation bonus for cancelling a ride cuz the passengers stunk of weed. I even changed the story to intoxicated passenger and still no dice. Was constantly being sent back and forth from regular support to safety. That was one thing but after my initial call I saw my acceptance rate didn't change. Called back again the rep said he did but still didn't change. Called a 3rd time it changed finally BUT this shit head sends me this in an email
> 
> The ride that you called in concerned about is *not* eligible for an exclusion. Therefore, I cannot exclude this canceled ride from your acceptance rating. Every week we do refresh your acceptance rating. Keep in mind that the more rides you take, your overall rating will go up. Here is a link regarding how acceptance ratings works for drivers. https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115013077708-Acceptance-rate
> 
> Well guess what @@@@@@@ it's back at 100%. A big @@@@ you shit head. I knew that 2nd rep didn't do anything. I told him you either did it wrong or you didn't do it at all. He's all like it takes time. Clowns total inconsistent clowns


just to clarify, ive never cancelled a lyft ride for anything other than a legit no show. lyft simply fails to pay me 50% of the time. sometimes they'll claim that "the rider was far away", as if thats my problem if someones friend ordered the ride for them. most of the time there is some sort of "reason" why the cancellation fee was not charged but it is always a dumb reason and sometimes it also goes against their official policy. Theyve had 5 yrs to fix these problems, which they are certainly aware of, but this is what they choose to do instead.


----------



## GTADriver (Jan 24, 2019)

GTADriver said:


> After 5 calls I have given up on getting a cancellation bonus for cancelling a ride cuz the passengers stunk of weed. I even changed the story to intoxicated passenger and still no dice. Was constantly being sent back and forth from regular support to safety. That was one thing but after my initial call I saw my acceptance rate didn't change. Called back again the rep said he did but still didn't change. Called a 3rd time it changed finally BUT this shit head sends me this in an email
> 
> The ride that you called in concerned about is *not* eligible for an exclusion. Therefore, I cannot exclude this canceled ride from your acceptance rating. Every week we do refresh your acceptance rating. Keep in mind that the more rides you take, your overall rating will go up. Here is a link regarding how acceptance ratings works for drivers. https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115013077708-Acceptance-rate
> 
> Well guess what @@@@@@@ it's back at 100%. A big @@@@ you shit head. I knew that 2nd rep didn't do anything. I told him you either did it wrong or you didn't do it at all. He's all like it takes time. Clowns total inconsistent clowns


Wow they removed that exclusion had to call again to get it removed. And she told me there was no notes at all about me calling about my acceptance rate. The night crew is utterly useless


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Two recent incidents, with 2 customer support supervisors, who have indicated to me (or rather let slip as our conversation went in circles) that LYFT HQ is severely back off issuing cancel fees or bonusing out issues with the app, or any unusually quirky things that happen on the road (I'm not sure about the car seat thing...yet).
> 
> This probably has to do with the upcoming IPO.
> 
> ...


Cancel a few extra rides in honor of their recent handling of cancellations


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

I was scammed 3 times for cancel fees this week.

These guys must really be hurting. 
It seems they ran the numbers.
Maybe Lyft calculates they can scam the drivers and retain the cancel fees in order to pay the janitors at HQ until IPO.

Thanks Lyft. Sigh


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Two recent incidents, with 2 customer support supervisors, who have indicated to me (or rather let slip as our conversation went in circles) that LYFT HQ is severely back off issuing cancel fees or bonusing out issues with the app, or any unusually quirky things that happen on the road (I'm not sure about the car seat thing...yet).
> 
> This probably has to do with the upcoming IPO.
> 
> ...


Yes, you are right. I spoke with a rep & she informed me that Lyft shifted this policy, because some drivers were supposedly "taking advantage" of the system. *rolls eyes to the back of my skull*. They now need to get authorization from a supervisor, in order to "override" this. I've found that, you can many times, just go into the "help" section,of said ride,& automatically request the cancellation fee. I've used that method a few times, in instances were the pickup location is further than 5 minutes away,& the passenger cancels while I'm on route.I've given up on the "current" customer support. It's basically non existent now, because they don't even respond to all emails anymore. When they do, it's generic, brief, & off topic. I wonder if they cut down on support staff.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

luvgurl22 said:


> Yes, you are right. I spoke with a rep & she informed me that Lyft shifted this policy, because some drivers were supposedly "taking advantage" of the system. *rolls eyes to the back of my skull*. They now need to get authorization from a supervisor, in order to "override" this. I've found that, you can many times, just go into the "help" section,of said ride,& automatically request the cancellation fee. I've used that method a few times, in instances were the pickup location is further than 5 minutes away,& the passenger cancels while I'm on route.I've given up on the "current" customer support. It's basically non existent now, because they don't even respond to all emails anymore. When they do, it's generic, brief, & off topic. I wonder if they cut down on support staff.


As someone said elsewhere in this forum, LYFT has regressed to UBER's level of customer (driver) support (meaning: Mostly USELESS). 
And to make matters worse, Lyft has dropped its halo, all the while retaining the 'for the community' posture which feels more like nagging now and less like 'we've got your back.'


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Two recent incidents, with 2 customer support supervisors, who have indicated to me (or rather let slip as our conversation went in circles) that LYFT HQ is severely back off issuing cancel fees or bonusing out issues with the app, or any unusually quirky things that happen on the road (I'm not sure about the car seat thing...yet).
> 
> This probably has to do with the upcoming IPO.
> 
> ...


MAY LYFT SLOWLY BE DEVOURED BY THE ALL CONSUMING ETERNAL FLAMES OF HELL FOR ETERNITY !

Amen.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> As someone said elsewhere in this forum, LYFT has regressed to UBER's level of customer (driver) support (meaning: Mostly USELESS).
> And to make matters worse, Lyft has dropped its halo, all the while retaining the 'for the community' posture which feels more like nagging now and less like 'we've got your back.'


I've always said they are worse than Uber,for the mere fact that Uber would tell you to "F yourself" in your face" vs Lyft that will flick you off with your back turned while massaging your shoulders". Lol, don't ask where that analogy came about ??. The biggest scam artists of them all??!!! The "nice ones". Haaa!!!


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I’ve noticed it too for the last month or so. I don’t even bother emailing them anymore for the bonus cancel fee. I just figure out another way to get My $5. 

I had 2 rides that in the past they 100% would of bonused me. Rider tried to schedule a ride but did it wrong. I got the ride immediately and went directly there to arrive. But it was a gated community so I couldn’t get close enough to arrive and start the clock. I know how game works. I tried to enter but security denied my entry. I was screwed. She waited. I waited hoping she cancels and I get paid but she waited out the ETA. I lost.

Ride 2. I proceeded direct according to GPS. But road ended. No way to get close enough to pick up to start counter. I called trying to get them to cancel. Again waited and again lost.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> I've noticed it too for the last month or so. I don't even bother emailing them anymore for the bonus cancel fee. I just figure out another way to get My $5.
> 
> I had 2 rides that in the past they 100% would of bonused me Ride1a rider tried to schedule a ride but did it wrong I got the ride immediately and went directly there to arrive. But it was a gated community so I couldn't get close enough to arrive and start the clock. I know how game works. I tried to enter but security denied my entry. I was screwed. She waited. I waited hoping she cancels and I get paid but she waited out the ETA. I lost
> 
> Ride 2. I proceeded direct according to GPS. But road ended. No way to get close enough to pick up to start counter. I called trying to get them to cancel. A gain waited and again lost.


Yes. 
At the moment LYFT is not interest in hearing how you are trying to do the right thing out on the road, with many complexities and obstacles. 
This is not good for driver retention.
But the powers that be have decided, by looking at the super long line of ants waiting to on-board, that cycling drivers is a better business strategy than retaining seasoned drivers. Currently the desire is through-put, not good customer service. 
Things may change after this short-term (IPO) strategy starts to show long term consequences.
If the quality of service on the platform keeps dropping, people will switch back to Transit and Taxis.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

The lyft reps say they have to follow their guidelines according to the system and if we couldn’t physically arrive as in my case were basically SOL


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

At the end .. we're all expendable. The only solution is all Uber Lyft driver block the Bay bridge in the morning.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

It doesn’t seem to matter what your reasoning is . 
They are often coming up with other reasons to say no.

They see your car, what turn you made, when you click arrive, and exactly how long you waited to the half second.

If you miss one technical aspect of approaching the pax location, hitting arrive, etc .... they will hold it against you.

Your effort is not considered nor cared about.

These people are super petty.

Sad


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Lyft has gotten so bad.... here is a short story from last week:

Set my DFs to take me South, about a 30 minutes potential drive during rush hour. Lyft pings in. I drive 5 minutes to pick up pax. Woman comes up with luggage, wants to go an hour North to the airport. It was a very busy one way, one lane street. I told her that Lyft wasted both of our time, and she needed a new driver. As I drove away, I cancelled (for her benefit: she needed to get to the airport in rush hour and the the next driver was at least 10 minutes away, I was doing her the favor of cancelling right away).

Called Lyft and asked for my $5. After all, my DF was set to go 30 minutes South, and they matched me with a ride going 60 minutes North. They refused. I asked them if I should have screwed the customer over, is that what they wanted me to do? Is that the advice they are giving me, is to screw the customer over next time instead of doing the right thing and helping the pax save some time? They still refused.



joebo1963 said:


> I just figure out another way to get my $5.


So I went to a store and accepted another ride request while I did some shopping. Took about 7 minutes until they cancelled and I got my $5. One way or another, I'm getting my money. FU, Lyft.


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

Yeah before it was almost too easy, now it’s borderline impossible to collect that fee. I understand that tapping arrive too far from the pickup address makes it so you’re screwed, fair enough...but there’s been plenty of times, especially in the apartment complexes, where you can’t get close to the Yellow Guy that is the passenger so you’re not even getting it in those scenarios.

Also now it seems the only way you can call them is to report an accident. Otherwise everything is done through email and that service has gone way down hill. I remember my early days of Lyft, I was able to write in a couple of times after a lucrative Prime Time ride was canceled on me after I accepted and they credited me what the ride would have paid out.

They were perhaps a little too generous a couple of years back. Now with the big IPO, they’re trying to spruce their numbers up any way that they can.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I got denied a cancel fee after driving over 10 mins to pax. GPS brought me to rear ally of store. I drove to front, tapped arrive... PAX cancelled. Lyft app said I did not get a no-show fee because I drove "away from the pickup point".

Note to self: Always wait in the alley behind the store.

I complained to lyft support and got a bunch of different non-sense reasons why I couldn't get the cancel fee, such as the pax cancelling within 5 mins (when clearly I had driven over 10 mins to get there first), not arriving within ETA, (when I forwarded support a screenshot of ETA from google maps it did not matter that Lyft support said I was within that time period). Lyft Support appears to be run by automatic bots or people who are hamstrung and instructed never to correct a non-given cancel fee.

I will in general assume I never get a cancel fee anymore and therefore not take long distance trips to the pax. Waste of time, gas, wear and tear on vehicle.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

I avoid ensnaring myself in such matters by declining 5m+. If I get boned I only lost 5 mins, I can live with that.


----------



## Andrew Zuckerman (Dec 26, 2014)

yea i just had the most bull shit problem and they wouldnt give me cancel either. they are now using a service center outside of the US, compared to when i used to call in it used to be atlanta.

part of my email to support
"I received a ride request at 11:30 which had a street address but the pin on the Lyft app was on the freeway parallel to the street. I could also see the rider’s gps location with a small dot (accurate) 2 blocks away on the other side of the freeway. I arrived at the street address via Waze and there were no buildings it was a blank street. No address possible, I then went to the gps address because many people get addresses wrong. No person was there. I hit arrive and tried calling the rider. It rang a few times, went to voicemail. I waited the full 5 minutes and when switching back to the Lyft app from Waze it auto picked up the ride as it sometimes does. Now I can’t cancel for cancelation fee or call Lyft. So I was forced to cancel, then call.

I talked to a rep who said he’d look into the ride details and then I spent 20 minutes on hold. I ended the call, called back, asked to speak to a manager. Was refused until I explain the whole thing again. Then had to argue to get a manager. When I finally got a manager another 25 minutes later, he told me because I clicked “pick up” which I didn’t do. He can’t give me anything. I told him he can. It’s been done before when a rider messes up their location or other issues. He said no matter what he won’t do anything for me and refused multiple times to escalate the problem to his supervisor like I asked. He was incredibly rude. And also, none of the support were from the US, it was hard to understand them and they don’t care at all about my situation. "


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Andrew Zuckerman said:


> I talked to a rep who said he'd look into the ride details and then I spent 20 minutes on hold. I ended the call, called back, asked to speak to a manager. Was refused until I explain the whole thing again. Then had to argue to get a manager. When I finally got a manager another 25 minutes later, he told me because I clicked "pick up" which I didn't do. He can't give me anything. I told him he can. It's been done before when a rider messes up their location or other issues. He said no matter what he won't do anything for me and refused multiple times to escalate the problem to his supervisor like I asked. He was incredibly rude. And also, none of the support were from the US, it was hard to understand them and they don't care at all about my situation. "


This is the new normal. The one advantage LYFT had over UBER - decent Driver Support - has disappeared about a month ago with no sign of coming back.


----------



## Ubericator (Aug 23, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Two recent incidents, with 2 customer support supervisors, who have indicated to me (or rather let slip as our conversation went in circles) that LYFT HQ is severely back off issuing cancel fees or bonusing out issues with the app, or any unusually quirky things that happen on the road (I'm not sure about the car seat thing...yet).
> 
> This probably has to do with the upcoming IPO.
> 
> ...


Lyft was and still is a sht company... At least half of my rides i take with them end up in negative for them... At least uber does not give a sht when you play the system...


----------

